# Jamie's drive to Hastings 5.30 meet. Sat Jan 2nd '02



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Guys,

Some of you have made very touching remarks about Jamie and those blessed with meeting the man will tell you he was one of life's special people.

He was well loved by TT owners and is missed by us all.

You have a final chance to say your farewells to Jamie by joining us on a cruise down to Hastings on Saturday January 2nd 2010 to attend a memorial ceremony on Hastings beach.

There will be nothing fancy to look at, but you will know that Jamie would be grateful to have you there. He'd do the same for every one of you, because that's the genuine and sensitive guy he was.

So please join us.

Timings and details to follow.

UPDATE SATURDAY JANUARY 2ND 10.50am
We're meeting 5.30pm this evening en route down the A21 from the M25 here...
http://tinyurl.com/yb7lc5h
to then drive the final 40 minutes down to destination together.

Thanks,

Rich

1. rustyintegrale
2. triplefan
3. Wak
4. roddy


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Rich, we would like to be there, put us down for this please


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

triplefan said:


> Rich, we would like to be there, put us down for this please


Added mate and thank you.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Guys :roll:

Show some respect for your fellow TTers.

This guy was the best. 

Cheers

rich


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

I think that it is a good idea
I'll be there with my mind and my heart..


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

marcelloTTc said:


> I think that it is a good idea
> I'll be there with my mind and my heart..


Marcello, you are a gentleman.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A big, justified and unashamed bump.
:roll:


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Too far for me to join you guys, unfortunately, as I'm way down in North Devon. I never knew or met Jamie, but it's such a sad thing to have happened and at such a young age. I hope the drive goes well, and respectfully, as a tribute to his memory.

Take care guys and girls.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Any details as to where it is on Hastings Seafront? I have a meet on Sunday but i would like to go to this.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I didn't know Jamie either but I hope you get a good turnout for this. If ever there was a reason to gather together...


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Guys :roll:
> 
> Show some respect for your fellow TTers.
> 
> ...


Didn't know the guy but it's so sad to here about a young life being taken.
It's a big treck for me but send me the details and will see wot i can do.

God bless him and his family...Dave + Tess


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Tesiboo said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Guys :roll:
> ...


No details yet I'm afraid. I'm waiting on some information. As with all arrangements like this the family are very busy. Hopefully we'll know what's what soon.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Hi Rich.

I'm very much up for this as Jamie was one of those blokes who, after you met him for the first time, made a good and memorable impression on you.

However, there are a couple of factors that may prevent me from making it:

1). Weather dependant as snow forecast later in the week.
2). I've got my youngest, 3yr old, this weekend so will assess his mood for the journey as it's 99 miles each way (approx. 1.5hrs).

So I'm a positive 'hopefully' but, if I can't, he will be remembered fondly as a true gent and forum friend.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Met up with Kam today and all of Jamies family and friends at the funeral.

Those that met him had a small taster of how he was in life and all the people he touched, he would make welcome and help if he could. 
You could not find a more genuine or honest guy and the tributes from those that knew him for all his life were full of the reflections that those that had only known him a short time could attribute to how he made them feel.

After meeting him once you'd want to meet him again and once you knew him he'd be the kind of friend, brother, family member you'd want to have in your life for all of his zest for life, the humour, advice and honourable behaviour he would show and display to you.

Whilst we spent most of our time modding TT's ,it was alway fun times, taking the piss out of each other, making some difficult jobs enjoyable just by the enthusiasm and I took for granted that I'd be able to chat to him whenever I wanted, how mistaken I was and how sad and upset I feel that I wont be able to speak to him again.

Jamies family absolutely stunned us with their hospitality and the way all of them demonstrated the same warmth and attitude that Jamie bestowed, they are truly a rare find. I hope that some of us could help support them on Saturday as they want to have a memorial for him on Hastings Beach, a bonfire and fireworks are planned.

They are aware of his enthusiasm for TT's and the Forum, so whether you had the privelidge of knowing him or not a show of us in support would be a great memorial to someone who's shared some of his life with us enthusiasts.

Its expected to be at around 7pm Sat 2nd and I'll get details to Rusty as soon as I have them to update the thread....

Weather is looking good and if we could get a big turnout of TT's it would be great maybe we can have a cruise along the beach front at the end as a final memorial.

I'll be coming to this Richard Please add me to the list.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

If its okay, I never met him but i would like to show respects, 31 is so young, will it be ok if i am in a x5??


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Sure no problem.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Rusty,,,, i never knew this guy , J Clark , but reading all these glowing remarks that i am ,i feel that I would like to support his memory , and i know that the more TT that turn up the more he would like it. 
I was wondering if you or anybody else knows of anybody else in the london area who is goinng down. maybe i could tag along,,, Rod...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Wak said:


> Its expected to be at around 7pm Sat 2nd and I'll get details to Rusty as soon as I have them to update the thread....


Probably too late for my wee 3yr old nipper. Send one up, for Jamie, from me please. Thanks.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Guys, I just had this PM from Wak so this is definitely on for those nearby or wishing to attend...

*Plan is for 7pm Sat 2nd , near the Old Bathing Pool in Hastings......

There may be more details coming but I cant seem to find the exact location of the pool for sat nav directions.

They will be lighting lanterns in memory of Jamie but also hope to have a bonfire, fireworks some food/drink I believe....Be good if we could get a good turnout. *

I will determine the exact location of the Old Bathing Pool and let you all know - I think I know roughly where it is...

We could all group up somewhere first so if any of you are planning to come please can you confirm your route into town? I was thinking of meeting on the A21 or somewhere just outside of Hastings.

And guys, we need to keep this post up top on the board so people see it, so just keep posting any reply even if you can't come. 

Let's give Jamie the send-off he deserves. :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Just read Wak's post about the funeral here...

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=159542&p=1630477#p1630306

How about all those interested meeting en route on the A21 which is the main road to Hastings and off the M25?

The A21 is the main Hastings road and runs off the M25. The dual carriageway ends after the Tonbridge turn off and goes single for a while before turning dual again. At the end of that stretch is Kippings Cross roundabout that you go straight over followed immediately by another roundabout. Here you will see a BP garage that has an M&S. We could meet there at say 6pm and cruise down together?

Food, drink, toilets but sadly no V-Power, so if you want that stop at the Shell garage at Castle Hill before the last bit of dual carriageway.

Details of BP garage and location here...

http://tinyurl.com/yb7lc5h

If you could all PM me your mobile numbers and car reg details as soon as possible, that would be very helpful!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Great idea Rich ;-)

I am still festering at home at the moment, braved the outdoors briefly but back in bed now. I hope this gets the turnout it deserves and we would both have come if it weren't for being unwell.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
We have one or two things going on our end or it would have been nice to have poped along. Having said that as Jamie and our Chris were the same age it maybe have been a bit too emotional. 
Will look to the south though at 7:00pm and think of both our boys.
Take care guys.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sTTranger said:


> If its okay, I never met him but i would like to show respects, 31 is so young, will it be ok if i am in a x5??


Dave you would be very welcome if you'd like to come. Can you confirm please and PM your mobile number and reg details? Roddy can you please do the same? I have your mobile and reg details from the summer cruise... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> We have one or two things going on our end or it would have been nice to have poped along. Having said that as Jamie and our Chris were the same age it maybe have been a bit too emotional.
> Will look to the south though at 7:00pm and think of both our boys.
> Take care guys.


Thanks Phil. Here's to a better 2010...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

You have PM Rich, Sea Road is the target and we should aim to be there for around 6.30 I think from your meet point.
Sea Breeze could be very chilly so dress for Alaska!

There should be a bonfire to target on the beach somewhere.

Everyone is welcome if anyone can join us please PM Richard with details


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay guys,

The plan is to meet here by 5.30pm tonight, Saturday January 2nd.

http://tinyurl.com/yb7lc5h

Everything has been brought forward by 30 minutes and we need to allow more time to find the exact location. It is important we all meet here first as 'talking' people in later might not be possible!

If anyone else wishes to join us please can you PM me your mobile number and car reg. details?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

All updates or changes to timings will from now on be made to the initial post in NICE BIG letters so there is no confusion! 

Cheers

rich


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Many thanks to everyone that came along, it was a superb memorial.

Jamies family and friends had a bonfire, soup, and drink on standby and then something very surreal occured....
Just before Lanterns were lit the moon slowly rose from behind buildings and we had moonlight to help us out, maybe Jamie was watching.

The night sky was awesome with everyone trying to get lanterns up.

I got some shots and vid you can share a little here http://www.wak-tt.com/jamieclarke/jamie ... morial.wmv


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Wak,

A very good video and fitting tribute to someone you obviously felt alot for judging by the other threads I have read on this.

Unfortunately I wasnt lucky enough to have met him during his lifetime.

Jon


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wak said:


> Many thanks to everyone that came along, it was a superb memorial.


Wak, it was indeed superb - and a great video there too mate, with what was also Jamie's favourite Elton John song.

Good to see you and your family and also Roddy, Andy and Maria.

Thanks guys for making the trip. It was much appreciated by his friends and family.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Thanks Wak for taking the trouble to put the vid etc together for us. Looked a very touching tribute to Jamie and I am sure as he looked down he would have been very happy to see so many folks thinking of him.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

" WAK " !!!!! ,,,what an excellent portrail of the event,,,,you have cought the atmosphere perfectly,, very touching ....


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Very touching video Wak.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am so sorry that I couldn't make it but my father is still in hospital and not getting any better, glad it went
well, I am sure his family were touched by the response on here


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I met Jamie a couple of times, he was a really nice and friendly guy.
I can't believe that such a young fella who was full of life is no longer here.

I'm so dissapointed I was not aware of this tribute meet as I would have been there  
Hastings was once my old home town too.


----------

